# Evil and the Justice of God



## JM (May 5, 2008)

Is this title by N.T. Wright worth picking up?


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2008)

That depends. Is it on sale? Do you enjoy reading Wright? My wife and I both enjoyed it, while thinking that even where he was best he was not good enough. E.g., on Psalm 89 I think it would be possible to go further than he does.


----------

